# Kayaking near Lisbon



## Puxesaco (Sep 4, 2014)

Greetings x pats!

Can anyone give advice/recommendations for kayaking in the Lisbon area? I would need to rent as my yaks are back in Florida.

Thanks!

Cathi


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you go to one of Lisbon tourists office and ask or try a search on Google
Canoagem Lisboa no rio Tejo or Caiaque de Lisboa no rio Tejo English searches rarely bring up info, which should give you what your after or point you in the right direction


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

In the Lisbon area I have kayaked in:

Lagoa de Albufeira, a sea lake very calm, good for beginners.
Arrábida: beatifull in all accounts, you will be tempted to lay in the beautiful beaches.
Sesimbra: this a kaykaking hot spot (sea kayak) with a very active nautical club where you can rent or join group kayaking . Depending on the route sea can be rough and wind strong. Again beatifull beaches. 

My kaykak : a OcenKayak Malibu 2 (I know far from a pro vassel)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

OcenKayak Malibu 2 nothing wrong with it seems standard canoe across Portugal but terrible for white water


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Canoeman, as you know that kayak is a sit-on-top, so not exactly for the experts...

However I like it a lot as a family kaykak, I am now in process of exchanging it for a one person kayak as it seems I am the only one in the house to like kaykaking


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I have one as well and feel same useful, relativly stable, good dry storage and easy to handle


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

That kayak was a good surprise: stable, strong, manoeuvrable even with 5 people on (yes, once).

How do you load it to the car?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Roof rack and two board uprights cut to contour of bottom, straps across and rope/bungee ties stem/stern to tow points or also have a side ways/upright mount made from rebar with pipe insulation to protect canoe when carrying more than 1


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok looks like you have it all figured out.
If I am alone I roll the kaykak over and slide it on the car from the back.

If somebody is helping me I lean the kayk in one side of the car and both will do it.

This weekend I was looking in OLX for used single kayaks, many OceakKayak Frenzy for sale which has a reputation of doing a lot of drag and sensitive to wind.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a couple of single person kayaks. The type of kayak that you are discussing seems very stable, good for family fun. 

I've just ordered and received a replacement rudder from NELO. Their kayaks look beautiful, and it's always nice to support Portuguese companies.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh Nelo kayaks are amongst the best in the world for competition, out of my league both in price and requirements


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

They are beautiful. I must say, I think they are above my capabilities (and price) as well.


----------



## shanebackman (Jan 23, 2012)

Where in Florida are your kayaks? Wanna sell 'em to me? (So I can bring them to Portugal with me in a couple of months )


----------

